

[Ask HN] Can I crash at yours for Startup School - daleharvey

Hey All<p>I am coming from Scotland to startup school, just about to sort out my accommodation and figured I would post here first.<p>I would prefer to stay with other people attending startup school / related events or are programmers / startup founders, I have checked out airbnb so if you are one of the hosts listed then please reply with your listing.<p>I dont mind paying etc, I would just prefer not to spend my time at some anonymous hotel, so if you have a spare room or couch and dont mind someone from across the pond invading your space then please reply or email me at dale@arandomurl.com<p>Cheers<p>Some about me, I am a cofounder of a web based spreadsheet company, coding most erlang and javascript, outside that stuff I like football(soccer) photography and music.
======
pclark
<http://www.airbnb.com/groups/startupschool>

